# New bunny pics :)



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We had a litter born a few weeks ago so I thought I would share a few pics


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

And these are some of the bun buns from our first litter


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww!!!!!! they're just SO DARN CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They sure are lol! 


The older ones are going to freezer camp this weekend... Getting too big!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

do you take them somewhere for that, or do it yourself? 

you know, I've never heard of so many people raising bunnies for freezer camp until I joined this forum!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We do it ourself  I don't.. I stay far away! Lol!


Hehe!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are too cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yea...that part of raising animals is definitely a man's job!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha! Yep! 

My mom, dad, brother, and sisters all do it together... Yuck! Lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Do they use the broomstick method, a .22 or ring their necks? Or bonk em?

You're rockin' on with the chins!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Do they use the broomstick method, a .22 or ring their necks? Or bonk em?
> 
> You're rockin' on with the chins!


My dad breaks their necks.. And then dose what ever it is they do lol!

They bunny chins?! Confused lol!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

How? Ringer or Broomstick? LOL

The chin colored buns.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ringer I guess.. Idk what it's called lol!

Ooohh! Yes, we got a lot of them! And some are cool cause they are white, chinchilla, and tan all mixed  it's pretty


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Ewwww what exactly is the "broomstick method"? The bunnies are cute. Rabbit meat is one meat I dislike very much. I love squirrel, deer, buffalo, duck, and goat and lamb, but not rabbit. Bleh...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not really sure.. I don't help with this part of the rabbits lol! It makes me squeamish.. 

Really? I think it tastes a lot like chicken.. :shrug:

Mmm! Yummy stuff there! Never tried duck though..
Or squirrel.. My little sister likes it though...


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe farm raised are better... I always had wild ones. bleh..... I did taste a farm raised one at a restaurant once though.... bleh.... LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have heard wild rabbit is kinda 'gamey' 

I don't know! Lol!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

The broomstick method is where you put the rabbit on the ground, put the broomstick over their neck, step on both sides, and pull the rabbit's feet out from under them so it dislocates their neck. Either that or their head comes off.

"Bonking" is either knocking their head super hard with wood, or hitting their foreheads with a hammer. Sometimes the eyes pop out.

A "wringer" (just noticed I had been saying "ringer"... LOL woooowwww Grace.) is a piece of re-bar and hook it in the wall, one side stays in father than the other. You pick up the rabbit, place it's head in the small side, pull the feet and dislocate the neck.

And, of course, a .22 is just for shooting the head, behind the ears, at an angle slightly towards the nose. Kills them instantly if done correctly.

Try some guinea, just killed, butchered, gutted, and plucked seven this morning before 10:00.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> yea...that part of raising animals is definitely a man's job!


call me a man lol


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> The broomstick method is where you put the rabbit on the ground, put the broomstick over their neck, step on both sides, and pull the rabbit's feet out from under them so it dislocates their neck. Either that or their head comes off.
> 
> "Bonking" is either knocking their head super hard with wood, or hitting their foreheads with a hammer. Sometimes the eyes pop out.
> 
> ...


If any of this was meant to disturb me, you will be disappointed that none of it did. I just was curious what the broomstick method was... 
I grew up on a farm. I don't choose to kill and eat my own animals now, but it doesn't bother me. I just don't care for rabbit. The meat tastes yuck to me. I love squirrel on the other hand.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I got the impression Ownedbygoats was just trying to be informative. I just read all that as straightforward "how to"


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I got the impression Ownedbygoats was just trying to be informative. I just read all that as straightforward "how to"


 Probably, just seemed things like eyeballs popping out could have been left out, but maybe that was just being bluntly honest, too. Which I can respect as well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> The broomstick method is where you put the rabbit on the ground, put the broomstick over their neck, step on both sides, and pull the rabbit's feet out from under them so it dislocates their neck. Either that or their head comes off.
> 
> "Bonking" is either knocking their head super hard with wood, or hitting their foreheads with a hammer. Sometimes the eyes pop out.
> 
> ...


He did the broom stick method with a friend of ours cause their wringer what ever thingy wasn't there yet.. But we have a little wringer on the side of our barn lol!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I was being honest, they really do sometimes. 

BUT I will never kill a rabbit! This is just information I have gathered over the past few months. I read about rabbits, literally, EVERY day. Usually more than hours a day too. *sigh* That's my life, LOL

Birds seem easier to kill, but not butcher. Or pluck. Because with rabbits you just pull the hide off nicely, with birds, feathers go EVERYWHERE.

Sorry guys if I offended you with my post.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I was being honest, they really do sometimes.
> 
> BUT I will never kill a rabbit! This is just information I have gathered over the past few months. I read about rabbits, literally, EVERY day. Usually more than hours a day too. *sigh* That's my life, LOL
> 
> ...


Not offended, I used to help mom and dad pluck the chickens. I was a little kid and my job was to feed them and gather the eggs. So they sent me in the house when they wrang their necks but I had to help them pluck them. so I never understood why they sent me in the house?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

There is a good reason.  It's harsh, really. Or harsh REALITY.  I get eggs, pick up and pet the chickens, eveything. We really just take turns, the whole family. Then they get... beheaded... and I pluck, gut, and hold to bleed out.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I have seen it done and helped but not with chickens I raised. Mom and dad would send me into the house when it was ones I had raised. They would wring their necks and then heat water and plunge them in to be plucked. I saw their dead bodies so I don't know what grief that was supposed to save me as a child. This was when I was like 5. As I got older I helped with all of it. But even at that age our uncle brought us some white leghorns and dad wrang their necks right in front of me, but I really didn't care because I didn't raise them.


----------

